# clown goby.



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Right now I am in the research stage. So I want to put forth a few questions to those who may have clown goby's.

I like to make sure I am in a decent position for getting one so it could be some time before I do.

Question

They appear to get not much larger than an inch in size.. maybe two. Which is a fairly small friend. But I want a fairly small fish.Would this fish be okay in my nano tank (the same tank I used for the contest that is going back through cyling again.)
 What size mesh would I need or what should I use to keep the little friend from hopping out? Plastic Canvas? I do not want to obscure too much light.
Can I have things like Sexy shrimp in with it?
Possible emerald crab?
Can I keep mini carpet nems with it? 
 what user friendly corals would you advise or not advise?

Just a few things I want to ask. I will further my research.


----------



## warfanax (Mar 5, 2012)

clown gobies are very nice fish but they perch on rocks and corals only. you will not get swimming action from them. when you feed them they will hover a little, thats it. I have a yellow clown goby and its beautiful...


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

maxi mini Carpet anemone's imo no. There favorite fish to eat are small ones that like to perch.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Mine just sits on my monti digi all day and watches my clowns swim by. Sometimes it likes to be an ass and sits on a rock...then moves back to the digi


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Mine just sits on my monti digi all day and watches my clowns swim by. Sometimes it likes to be an ass and sits on a rock...then moves back to the digi


lol what a jerk


----------

